# Largest Bosc Monitor Thread



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

Update on Ivan for Deondre Carter - YouTube

The largest I have seen is on the video above, he says it is 51" but this is unconfirmed as it is not near a measure, looks huge though.
I have heard of Rusty the monitor who was 54" (Daniel Bennetts book) and Shvar had a specimen over 4 feet (very slim looking for a sav too)

I want everyone to post pictures of the largest boscs they have seen or the largest they own.. I want to see how many of them actually hit or exceed 4 foot (anything close to 4 is good enough too).

Anyone know if it is the diet that makes them grow this large or just the individual, or is it a combination of both?


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

So no one got any large boscs to post?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

That Bosc is not as big as he claims.


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

Whosthedaddy said:


> That Bosc is not as big as he claims.


How big do you think it is?


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

At the most 50.5"


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

Tombo46 said:


> At the most 50.5"


Thats only .5 of an inch off of his claim, that's not even an exaggeration.
He thinks that sav is still growing, I have yet to see one bigger.. 
I saw a couple of posts of peoples whos buddies got a 5.1" male, another responds saying he has seen a 5 foot female. - Complete hogwash, maybe they can hit 5 foot but that is an absoloute extreme.


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

here's my boy he aint no record breaker but he's a cracking monitor to work with....he's about 3ft


----------



## Reptor (May 2, 2011)

He's great looking mate. Would love a Bosc at some stage.


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

jambo1984 said:


> here's my boy he aint no record breaker but he's a cracking monitor to work with....he's about 3ft
> image
> image


 
Cracking bosc mate, it aint always about the size.. although a beast of 3 foot is plenty enough lol!

I just can't believe the variation.. your average sav is perhaps 3 foot - 3.5 foot, I lost a 3.5 footer at 8 years old (owned him for 7) (first monitor)... I think it ended up being female...


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

jambo1984 said:


> here's my boy he aint no record breaker but he's a cracking monitor to work with....he's about 3ft
> image
> image


TBH this one looks just as long as the one in the video but jambos looks a healthier weight.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

winno said:


> TBH this one looks just as long as the one in the video but jambos looks a healthier weight.


The US one looks rather heavy like most American reptilesTBH.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

no way is the one in the vid as big as claimed, crazy person lol....
and its on the wrong substrate:bash:

reptor, boscs are awesome mate, haven't regretted getting mine at all, still a bit hissy but hes coming to me now without getting angry lol, bless them..
you should get one!!! lol..


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

sn8ks4life said:


> no way is the one in the vid as big as claimed, crazy person lol....
> and its on the wrong substrate:bash:
> 
> reptor, boscs are awesome mate, haven't regretted getting mine at all, still a bit hissy but hes coming to me now without getting angry lol, bless them..
> you should get one!!! lol..


 agreed if you have enough space and deep pockets bosc's are great most the time mine is lazy but as soon as i go anywhere near the viv he soon livens up and wants to come out.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

:whistling2: Pics with a tape measure or it didnt happen. 

as far as im concerned A boscs max size is 4' anything bigger there like rocking horse poo ie. they dont exisit. 

They regularly dont even get to that. 

3.5' is about av for lads lass's typically smaller though i have seen both at 4' 

Large boscs are a combo of diet when young (allowing them to grow to there potential) and genetic factors. 

Cheers Shane.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

My 2, its the day I got my male he measures 38" and a bit.










My female is 2 and a bit years old and still only 25".


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

Whosthedaddy said:


> The US one looks rather heavy like most American reptilesTBH.


 a bit like this you mean??


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Yep.

Dont get me wrong my female is a fat feck and is like a rugby ball but just loves food no matter the form and will pack away inverts all day long.


----------



## M4nit4r (Mar 18, 2011)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :whistling2: Pics with a tape measure or it didnt happen.
> 
> as far as im concerned A boscs max size is 4' anything bigger there like rocking horse poo ie. they dont exisit.
> 
> ...


Exactly!!..


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

jambo1984 said:


> a bit like this you mean??
> image


How does that bosc even look close to heathy?


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

whosthedaddy was on about a lot of american reptiles being heavy so i posted that one


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Reptileguy1988 said:


> Thats only .5 of an inch off of his claim, that's not even an exaggeration.
> He thinks that sav is still growing, I have yet to see one bigger..
> I saw a couple of posts of peoples whos buddies got a 5.1" male, another responds saying he has seen a 5 foot female. - Complete hogwash, maybe they can hit 5 foot but that is an absoloute extreme.


That was kinda the point....

joke - definition of joke by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't keep a Bosc so didn't want to comment but that Bosc in the video did lot look in good nick at all...


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

Tombo46 said:


> I don't keep a Bosc so didn't want to comment but that Bosc in the video did lot look in good nick at all...


Yeah it was deffo overweight, I havent got any other videos of it to compare it to, he said he had just fed it two rats.

Getting em to 4 foot must be a task then, I had a sav grow from 14-23.5" in 2 months (didn't get to full size so I have no idea how big he was gonna get), sadly we just recently lost him as he escaped and went into the wall... I tried my hardest to get him out, but he was really jammed in... we even took part of the wall out to get to him and failed, then called the fire brigade and they got him out... but it was just a few days too late he was stone cold and regurgitated all the food I gave him the day I lost him, completely undigested.


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :whistling2: Pics with a tape measure or it didnt happen.
> 
> as far as im concerned A boscs max size is 4' anything bigger there like rocking horse poo ie. they dont exisit.
> 
> ...


What would you think would need to be in the diet to get them that size if we assume the genetics were good and it was male?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Reptileguy1988 said:


> What would you think would need to be in the diet to get them that size if we assume the genetics were good and it was male?



Again lots of heat lots of food

its not what makes up the diet its the quality of it. 

I.e. whole foods only and rodents in moderation : victory: 

You can get extremely fast growth by feeding nothing but rodents... but unless your husbandry is spot on they die from fat related issues later on.


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Again lots of heat lots of food
> 
> its not what makes up the diet its the quality of it.
> 
> ...


Yeah finding pictures of any over 4 foot is almost impossible, they all look around 3-3.5 to me.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Reptileguy1988 said:


> Yeah finding pictures of any over 4 foot is almost impossible, they all look around 3-3.5 to me.


like i said earlier its the norm 4's are the exception. 

cheers.


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> like i said earlier its the norm 4's are the exception.
> 
> cheers.


The one pictured here is over 4 feet, for sure, I have no doubts believing that.

adult male bosc monitor For Sale Staffordshire on Reptile Classifieds


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

At a year old my boy is 32" and still growing nicely, think he might turn out a big lad! :2thumb:

















Look at this tail base :gasp:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Reptileguy1988 said:


> The one pictured here is over 4 feet, for sure, I have no doubts believing that.
> 
> adult male bosc monitor For Sale Staffordshire on Reptile Classifieds


Look at the size of tank its in :lol2:


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

Dean Cheetham said:


> At a year old my boy is 32" and still growing nicely, think he might turn out a big lad! :2thumb:
> 
> image
> image
> ...


 
That is real nice, sweet bosc! 

I grew a Bosc from 14-23" in 2.2 months... 3 weeks ago like an idiot I took my eyes off of him while he was soaking, he climbed out and found a hole behind our toilet, he went right into the wall.. we cut into the wall downstairs but couldn't reach him, he had gone past the constraints of the wall in a 2" gap, the next day we called out the fire brigade and we got him out after being lost for 5 days, his food was undigested and he died 30 minutes after we got him out... feel totally heartbroken about it, I feel real guilty for it considering he was less than 6 months old.

The other one I have who is the same age is 16.4" in the same time from 12, my guess is female.


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

Dean Cheetham said:


> At a year old my boy is 32" and still growing nicely, think he might turn out a big lad! :2thumb:
> 
> image
> image
> ...


That Bosc is perfect man, one of the best I have seen... nice colours, perfect weight and no stuck sheds.. beautiful job.


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Look at the size of tank its in :lol2:


Thats prob why he is getting rid of it, it's gotten too big... work constraints my ass.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Reptileguy1988 said:


> The one pictured here is over 4 feet, for sure, I have no doubts believing that.
> 
> adult male bosc monitor For Sale Staffordshire on Reptile Classifieds


Yup i know that bosc its bang on 4'


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

Reptileguy1988 said:


> The one pictured here is over 4 feet, for sure, I have no doubts believing that.
> 
> adult male bosc monitor For Sale Staffordshire on Reptile Classifieds


 that bosc is mahoosive


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Yup i know that bosc its bang on 4'


So the 4 + advertised is to drive further interest?

How do you know this Bosc?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Reptileguy1988 said:


> So the 4 + advertised is to drive further interest?
> 
> How do you know this Bosc?


 
Originally belonged to a keeper i used to know :2thumb:

Same back pattern and size.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Originally belonged to a keeper i used to know :2thumb:
> 
> Same back pattern and size.


Dracsat had a large Bosc.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Reptileguy1988 said:


> That Bosc is perfect man, one of the best I have seen... nice colours, perfect weight and no stuck sheds.. beautiful job.


Thank you very much, he is my boy! :flrt:
Grown him on from the size of my little finger :no1:


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

Whosthedaddy said:


> image


I have seen this picture before, I believe someone was asking about Bosc care when I was lurking these forums (as I like to do), I don't think it is the same Bosc... this one is close to 4, the other one is in my opinion a good chunk larger.

But if you think it is the same and knew the other keeper, I could be wrong, the oscelated rings are larger on the other Bosc.

Comparing the two, you can see visible differences,









After seeing maybe 5 Boscs ever 4 foot and over, I think I agree with your opinion.. definately the exception and not the rule.


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

Reptileguy1988 said:


> I have seen this picture before, I believe someone was asking about Bosc care when I was lurking these forums (as I like to do), I don't think it is the same Bosc... this one is close to 4, the other one is in my opinion a good chunk larger.
> 
> But if you think it is the same and knew the other keeper, I could be wrong, the oscelated rings are larger on the other Bosc.
> 
> ...


Oscelli was the word I was looking for, the oscelli are wider than on the other sav.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Means nothing I'm afraid as there is no scale, both people could be of different heights making the scale of the Bosc different.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Bollocklegs has a large Bosc:


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Means nothing I'm afraid as there is no scale, both people could be of different heights making the scale of the Bosc different.


Thats being said... the position of the oscelli do not match, look at the oscelli... those positions should not change regardless of the age of the animal.

Doesn't prove which is larger, but these arent the same lizard.

How big is the Bosc in the pic you posted above?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

God knows?

I never said they were the same, the one that I posted was 'Draco' owned by the member holding him DRACSAT.


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

Whosthedaddy said:


> God knows?
> 
> I never said they were the same, the one that I posted was 'Draco' owned by the member holding him DRACSAT.


Oh sorry, that was Shane that posted that I believe, anyway... i'm just gathering info really.. I had a Bosc at 3.5 in the past which died at 7 years old (premature I know, come a way in keeping since then) and wanted to try to get my new ones to the upper 3 foot - 4 foot range (possibly more).


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

Reptileguy1988 said:


> Oh sorry, that was Shane that posted that I believe, anyway... i'm just gathering info really.. I had a Bosc at 3.5 in the past which died at 7 years old (premature I know, come a way in keeping since then) and wanted to try to get my new ones to the upper 3 foot - 4 foot range (possibly more).


Yeah looking back a little mixup, you were just responding to what Shane said, how big is Drascats Bosc, anyone know?

Would love to talk with him about the diet etc.


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

Reptileguy1988 said:


> Yeah looking back a little mixup, you were just responding to what Shane said, how big is Drascats Bosc, anyone know?
> 
> Would love to talk with him about the diet etc.


Anyone else got any pics?


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

Bump, where are all the Bosc keepers pics, we have had about 3-4 so far?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Reptileguy1988 said:


> I have seen this picture before, I believe someone was asking about Bosc care when I was lurking these forums (as I like to do), I don't think it is the same Bosc... this one is close to 4, the other one is in my opinion a good chunk larger.
> 
> But if you think it is the same and knew the other keeper, I could be wrong, the oscelated rings are larger on the other Bosc.
> 
> ...


 
Fatter certainly dont know about longer though : victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Reptileguy1988 said:


> Yeah looking back a little mixup, you were just responding to what Shane said, how big is Drascats Bosc, anyone know?
> 
> Would love to talk with him about the diet etc.


4' :2thumb:


----------



## derek bosc (Feb 19, 2012)

Whosthedaddy said:


> image


he is awsome !!


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> 4' :2thumb:


Yeah Dracsats Sav is awesome I wonder what his diet was, it looks nice and healthy, he kept it leaner than most I have seen and it still grew to giant proportions... interesting, (either he fed it loads as a baby and tapered off or fed it a steady regimen).


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Reptileguy1988 said:


> Yeah Dracsats Sav is awesome I wonder what his diet was, it looks nice and healthy, he kept it leaner than most I have seen and it still grew to giant proportions... interesting, (either he fed it loads as a baby and tapered off or fed it a steady regimen).



Good temps/ moderated food intake. : victory:

dont get so fixated on diet so long as its good i.e. whole foods and the animal is allowed to grow to its potential during the first year or so it will attain its max adult size... 

sort of first year initial growth then up to 18 months to do some finishing off.


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Good temps/ moderated food intake. : victory:
> 
> dont get so fixated on diet so long as its good i.e. whole foods and the animal is allowed to grow to its potential during the first year or so it will attain its max adult size...
> 
> sort of first year initial growth then up to 18 months to do some finishing off.


You stress whole foods a lot (i'm sure most keepers do feed whole foods) but if say I offer lean meat occassionally and crickets and locusts in one sitting (crickets and locusts dusted with calcium power and sometimes calcium + d3 and the meat coated with multivitamin powder) vs whole foods what are the main differences would you say?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Reptileguy1988 said:


> You stress whole foods a lot (i'm sure most keepers do feed whole foods) but if say I offer lean meat occassionally and crickets and locusts in one sitting (crickets and locusts dusted with calcium power and sometimes calcium + d3 and the meat coated with multivitamin powder) is this going to have a difference?


Meats just protein no real nutrtional value... what they need is everything i.e guts brains skeleton... the lot... 

SDZ diet... does work... but cant say its ever appealed to me.


----------



## danaconda (Mar 5, 2007)

A few years ago I had a really big Bosc monitor that was around 4ft and weighed just under 9 kg- I've got some pics somewhere - if anyone wants to see them just pm me your email and I will send them as I don't know how to upload pics on here.Unfortunately he died at 4 from kidney failure- presumably my fault for feeding him a very high protein diet


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Well mine certainly isn't that big, yet.

But he's growing fast as hell. Currently about two foot and bulking out nicely. 

These were taken around six weeks ago, I'll try to get some more photos soon.



















And some for fun!


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> image



OH man i cant wait till mine is that big  



Whosthedaddy said:


> Bollocklegs has a large Bosc:
> 
> image


AWWW i wanna take mine for a walk ... i might enter it in the dog show at my local fun day and see how that goes  haha :lol2:


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

this was my big male bosc he was about a inc under 4ft


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

steve111 said:


> this was my big male bosc he was about a inc under 4ftimage


Wow, he's awesome, what was his diet mainly?


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

steve111 said:


> this was my big male bosc he was about a inc under 4ftimage


You have any other pics of him?, he is amazing !


----------



## R3P (Aug 9, 2012)

My huge guy. 










11 inches head to tail.


----------

